

Public Transit in iOS 6 - cocoanetics
http://www.cocoanetics.com/2012/06/public-transit-in-ios-6/

======
lomegor
I'm sorry if I missed the point of the article, or if it seems like it when I
say this comment, but I hate it when people say that lacking a feature is a
feature; it just seems like a lame excuse.

~~~
atonse
I think he's saying that the route Apple chose is more appropriate in this
case given the hybrid nature of ownership of all the various transit systems.
And he's just providing (good) examples of why having a centralized system
like Google's can and has been problematic.

~~~
kizza
He provides one example - Vienna. Where I live the transport companies are
privatised but realise that by providing the data to Google they get more
people using their services.

When Apple releases ios 6 they will have to create a new app just because
Apple doesn't want to be compatible with the existing feeds that these
companies are already providing.

